# Previsão e Seguimento Ciclones (Índico Sudoeste 2008/2009)



## Vince (17 Out 2008 às 17:40)

Tópico de seguimento da época ciclónica da região do sudoeste do Indico. Esta é uma subregião do Hemisfério Sul, a Oeste de 90°E e a Sul do Equador.







*Época*
A época nesta região  inicia-se oficialmente a *15 de Novembro e prolonga-se até 30 de Abril*, à excepção das Ilhas Maurícias e Seychelles, onde a época se prolonga até *15 de Maio*.

*Vigilância e Alertas*
O organismo no seio da WMO responsável pela vigilância e alertas nesta região é o RSMC La Reunion-Tropical Cyclone Centre / Météo France

*Trajectos*






*Nomes*
Os nomes atribuidos para esta época são os seguintes:

- Asma
- Bernard
- Cinda
- Dongo
- Eric
- Fanele
- Gael
- Hina
- Izilda
- Jade
- Kago
- Lisebo
- Magoma
- Newa
- Owami
- Pulane
- Qoli
- Rute
- Sama
- Tsholo
- Uzale
- Vimbai
- Wada
- Xylo
- Yamba
- Zita

*Link's úteis:*
- RSMC La Reunion-Tropical Cyclone Centre / Météo France
- Navy/NRL Tropical Cyclone Page


----------



## psm (20 Out 2008 às 10:09)

Tempestade tropical ASMA.








https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/tcweb/cgi-bin/tc_home.cgi


----------



## psm (21 Out 2008 às 15:55)

A tempestade tropical ASMA degradou-se muito, e deve ser já uma depressão tropical.






https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/tcweb/cg...64W.INVEST,08-ATL-91L.INVEST,08-IO-99A.INVEST,


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Fev 2009 às 03:40)

E enquanto andamos distraídos com o tempo revolto cá no burgo,
lá por fora prossegue o tempo revolto nos sítios do costume nesta altura do ano.
" GAEL" ameaça agora Madagáscar 






[/URL][/IMG]

O Satélite mostra bem a magnitude da sua dimensão:






[/URL][/IMG]

Tudo normal, nesta espiral.
Assim tem sido e acontecido nesta região do Globo,outros anos nesta 
altura do ano.
Talvez um pouco menos este ano.
Far-se-ão as contas no final da temporada.


----------



## stormy (8 Fev 2009 às 12:42)

nimboestrato disse:


> E enquanto andamos distraídos com o tempo revolto cá no burgo,
> lá por fora prossegue o tempo revolto nos sítios do costume nesta altura do ano.
> " GAEL" ameaça agora Madagáscar
> 
> ...



parece que os braços se prolongam até á tanzania provocando forte convecção.......que coisa esquesita um furacao com braços tao grandes e tao grande area de influencia


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2009 às 14:22)

"GAEL" na altura que atingiu a categoria 4!







Neste momento, vai seguindo a sua rota para Sudeste, afastando-se de Madagáscar e perdendo intensidade.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2009 às 22:25)

*Ciclone "Jade" mata 8 e deixa mais de 33 mil desabrigados em Madagascar*

O ciclone "Jade", que atinge a costa leste de Madagascar desde a segunda-feira, já deixou oito mortos, cinco feridos e 33.800 desabrigados, informou hoje o ministro de Obras Públicas do Governo de transição malgaxe, Hajo Andrianainarivelo. O ciclone afetou três regiões do nordeste e do leste da ilha e provocou graves inundações, declarou o ministro.
O Escritório Nacional de Gestão dos Riscos e Catástrofes e grupos setoriais de Saúde, Educação, Saneamento, Água e Habitação lançaram uma operação de resgate dos desabrigados. O ciclone também causou grandes danos na infraestrutura viária do país, bloqueando o tráfico de pessoas e mercadorias.
"As prioridades estão orientadas para a abertura das estradas", declarou o ministro. Andrianainarivelo deixou claro que Madagascar precisa de ajuda humanitária para fazer frente aos danos gerados pelo ciclone.
Devido à crise política vivida pela ilha, vários países e organizações internacionais suspenderam sua cooperação com Madagascar e vinculam seu reatamento a um acordo entre o Governo de transição e os apoiadores do presidente derrubado, Marc Ravalomanana.

G1


----------

